# Meine Kois



## bollesennenhund (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal ein paar meiner Kois zeigen, die Alten, z.B. das Ogon- u. Asagiweibchen,  sind 11Jahre alt und bis ca 70cm groß, haben einmal 2008 gelaicht. Die kleineren Kois sind z.T. die Nachzucht daraus und auch schon ca 25cm groß.

Grüße Paul


----------



## ScuLLi (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Woow sehr schöne Fische hast du da , der Rot Schwarze ist sehr schön!


Lg aus NRW


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Sehr schön!
Danke Dir fürs zeigen


----------



## Boxerfan (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo Paul,
Deine Fische sehen ja echt super aus.


----------



## Skopp1 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo Paul,

schööön deine Kois. So sehen meine aus.

Schöne Grüße 

Sanne


----------



## S.Reiner (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Morgen Paul die sind aber Faben Froh deine Koi        Gruss Reiner


----------



## DaniJeep (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo Paul,
einen sehr schönen Trupp hast Du da! Gefällt mir sehr gut!
Viel Spaß weiterhin mit den Paddlern!
LG Dani


----------



## bollesennenhund (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo Sanne,

da haben wir ja zwei fast die gleichen, die zwei von mir sind aus der eigenen Nachzucht 2008.

Als Anhang 3 Bilder.


----------



## bollesennenhund (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo,

hier ein Beweis, dass Kois auch Salat gerne fressen, wir haben im Tierpark, Karpfen, immer mit Salat gefütter, ist ihnen gut bekommen.

Gruß Paul

http://youtu.be/IfyDRJmosyY


----------



## KoiZuchtNeuling (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Kois*

WoW schöne Kois!

Kennst du den ''Karashigoi''?
[http://www.koi-hobby.ch/typo3temp/pics/557277f77d.jpg]

Falls ja,weist du wo man die bekommt und wie teuer die sind?


----------



## bollesennenhund (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meine Kois*

Hallo,

schau mal unter der unten angegebenen Adresse nach, sonst geb bei Goggle nur ''Karashigoi'' ein.

http://www.karashigoi.de/kois/karashi.html

Grüße Paul


----------

